# Katsura Orange GTR Search…!!!!!



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

What sort of budget do you have?


----------



## DaveGTR (Jul 4, 2013)

Skint said:


> What sort of budget do you have?


Approx £80,000 to £82,000


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

My friend has a 69 prestige 13k in katsura but I think he wants more than that


----------



## DaveGTR (Jul 4, 2013)

Skint said:


> My friend has a 69 prestige 13k in katsura but I think he wants more than that


Is it The Recaro Edition, Std or stage 1/2


----------



## DaveGTR (Jul 4, 2013)

SKNAM said:


> Might have sold now but SSC had a couple for sale (eBay ads) a few weeks back.


Have you got the link please


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It’s just a std car with y pipe but has the original cat. It has the black leather prestige trim. ( the best if you plan to use it often or carrying a few pound.


----------



## DaveGTR (Jul 4, 2013)

Skint said:


> It’s just a std car with y pipe but has the original cat. It has the black leather prestige trim. ( the best if you plan to use it often or carrying a few pound.


Ok, really want the Recaro edition, lots of prestige ones for sale but hardly any Recaro editions.
Will just be a weekend road trip car to be honest.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

.


----------

